

Yahoo Traffic Server: 700k lines of code, 9 months - leej
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2010/02/opensourcing_traffic_server_700k_lines_of_code_9_months.html
Does anybody other than Yahoo use Traffic Server?
======
siculars
Kind of hard to find information out there... The OP link and links off that
page don't lead anywhere useful. Googled around and came up with this:

<http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/TS/Traffic+Server>

Which also yields:

<http://wiki.apache.org/incubator/TrafficServerProposal>

<http://incubator.apache.org/projects/trafficserver.html>

The Apache "champion" is Doug Cutting, of Hadoop fame, so it seems to have
street cred.

------
dylanz
So is this in the same category as Squid/Varnish/etc? What makes it stand out
from the rest? I'd love to see/hear more about it, but the video, article and
README aren't very verbose. I'm just too lazy to start reading the source for
this, and would love a high level overview ;)

~~~
fizx
I've done some limited evaluation of TS. Basically it's easy to configure like
Squid/Varnish/etc, but what makes it stand out is that it has a really
extensive and flexible plugin api. You can dig into the docs on it here:

<http://incubator.apache.org/trafficserver/docs/sdk/>

------
sriram_sun
Misleading title. They didn't write 700k lines of code in 9 months. It took
them 9 months to opensource it.

~~~
sh1mmer
The original post title is "Open-Sourcing Traffic Server: 700k lines of code,
9 months".

The editorializing here is misleading, rather than Yahoo.

------
ghotli
Instructions for grabbing the source with git:
<http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/TS/Git>

------
mrduncan
This blog post has some higher-level information about TS -
[http://ostatic.com/blog/guest-post-yahoos-cloud-team-open-
so...](http://ostatic.com/blog/guest-post-yahoos-cloud-team-open-sources-
traffic-server)

------
pquerna
duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1136465>

